# Chatsun



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello-

This is fine rendition of the Afx Datsun 510-
(Sorry but the pics are a bit bad--it looks much better in hand.)

Coach decided to take up the challenge of creating “Official” “Chat” cars for the regulars who can put up with him for more than a 10 minute time-span-

Well, he only had to make a handful…..











He did a brilliant job with the clean casting, great paint, and even a smooth set of decals!

It looks super!












Please enjoy the labors of someone who- whilst visiting Chat: 
Can’t spell, types in “tongues” falls asleep on the keyboard, “surfs” half the time he’s in there, and ridicules everyone in his wake-











He is quite comical, though-

So, we put up with him and love him for what he is-
(What is he?? :freak: 

And for all the rest of the receiving members, I say- We are very fortunate to have a “chatter” like Dave-

For the rest of you who don’t stop in- I say…
NYAA-NYAA! :roll: 

A super piece Coachy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thank you for the time and effort you put in this little beaut’
This will always be a keeper…


Cheers, my Friend- 
phil


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

You forgot the number reflects each chatters age......Glad you liked it...


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Datsun 510*

boss9, coach,

Hey, _really _ like it, like paint scheme as well. Still see 510s run in vintage events, and they win too.

Cool stuff . . . 

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Not2shabby Coach ! Sort of has a "rat Rod" edge to it too ! I like it !

Neal :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> You forgot the number reflects each chatters age......Glad you liked it...



??????????No kidding?????????? (mine has the number 2 on it! heh!)

That is a beautiful car, Boss. Infact, it is almost as beautiful as mine! :tongue: 

Seriously though, Wow! Although the paint scheme is different than the one Coach1 built for me (which is very very cool) I see that the exicution was no accident. No warped pannels, no bubbles, no pinholes. A Super casting from a super guy. We are lucky men, Boss! (as soon as I find my digicam, I will post pics too!) Mine gets run daily and already has a home in the jebus case!

Boss, thank you for sharing your Chatsun (cool name BTW) and Coach, many thanks to you for taking the time to build them! They certainly are little treasures on wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Had to put mine in the display case for safe keeping. Thanks again Coach. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Joez- Okay, I am a little ignorant - What is a jebus case?

Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, Jim....a jebus case is the case that I keep all of my jebus cars in. My son Jimmy started calling the (rare, exspensive, fragile) cars and the case (that holds them) that at about 6 years old. I guess he heard " Jebus! PUT THAT DOWN!" often enough. He is 13 now and will still ask before he picks up a car, "Pappa, is THIS a jebus car?" A yes or no tells him how careful he should be with it.  (he is a great kid! :thumbsup: )


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

No doubt about it. I've got to stop working Wednesday nights. Nice job Dave.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I did remember to take a pic of all 3 before they left...Now what shall we do for the 2007 Car? ( ya it takes me that long. Just ask Dave, Phil and Joe....lol)


Dave


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Coach - Great looking threesome there with unique color schemes.

Joez - Thanks for the clarification. That's too funny. Kids are a riot. My son used to ask me if a car wasn't running right if it needed more oywale (oil). 

Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Coach - Great looking threesome there with unique color schemes.
> 
> Joez - Thanks for the clarification. That's too funny. Kids are a riot. My son used to ask me if a car wasn't running right if it needed more oywale (oil).
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim, I wanted to make them alla bit diffrent as each guy is a bit different. Boss is well Boss and a great sharer of ideas., RR is the King of nice guys, Joe has been a source of advice on casting. So I thought 3 unique cars for 3 unique guys!


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NICE GUY? No way, where did you get that from? It's a good thing you don't live closer or else i'd.........!

Hey thanks for the car and the compliment. You're pretty decent member yourself coach1. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Coach-
That is so true and a fact of what you say of Joez and RR-
(And you got the ages pretty close too!)




coach61 said:


> Thanks Jim, I wanted to make them alla bit diffrent as each guy is a bit different. Boss is well Boss ....
> Dave


That might not be such a good thing, Coachy!


And RR-
You are so right about Dave--

A good man through and through-
(And a great caster as well!)


Thank you for all the wonderful chats we've had--let's keep it that way!

Cheers, mates-
phil


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> NICE GUY? No way, where did you get that from? It's a good thing you don't live closer or else i'd.........!
> 
> Hey thanks for the car and the compliment. You're pretty decent member yourself coach1. :thumbsup: rr



Hard to be tough when ya got a pink car eh? :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Hard to be tough when ya got a pink car eh? :tongue:


 No....

Gonna have a pink car, GOT to BE tough! :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Hard to be tough when ya got a pink car eh? :tongue:


Yeah, what joez said! LMAO! :thumbsup: rr


----------

